

Do androids dream of being human? (Ex machina review) - azeemagain
https://medium.com/@azeem/do-androids-dream-of-being-human-1dc55a516d42

======
ttctciyf
> it tackles a much smaller issue [than AI as an existential threat]: ... will
> our AI be a little Pinnochio wanting to be human?

I think this is an ungenerous read of the film - indeed one of the things I
took away from it was the psychological opacity of the lead AI character.

Difficult to counter without getting into spoilery detail, but .. although we
hear her dialog and see her actions, we are still amply reminded that we
shouldn't be fooled by her human-like appearance into interpreting this
behaviour in strictly human terms, even if we can infer strategies, goals and
concerns.

> Why an AI would seek to frame itself in human terms is a truly fascinating
> question or more interesting than anything asked in the film

Maybe it's just me, but by the end of the film, I feel I got at least one
clear and very specific answer to this question!

